# Avalanche vs Zaskar?



## everclear (23. Juli 2004)

hi   
endlich ein forum gefunden, in dem es um GT geht, juhuuuuu  
ich fahre und liebe ein 96er Avalanche LE, für ein zaskar hats damals leider nicht ganz gereicht   .
mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, worin denn eigentlich der unterschied zwischen Avalanche und Zaskar besteht? vor allem aus dem baujahr sehen sich die rahmen ja extrem ähnlich. meins ist aus 7005er aluminium, das 96er zaskar war glaub ich 6000irgendwas, oder?
interessant wäre jetzt wie groß der unterschied bezüglich gewicht, steifigkeit, verarbeitungsqualität usw ist, oder ob gussets oder so anders sind...
irgendwer hat mir gegenüber mal behauptet, dass zaskars in den usa geschweisst werden, avalanches dagegen in taiwan... keine ahnung.
wär cool wenn jemand von euch darüber bescheid wüsste   

P.S. foto kommt natürlich noch, muss aber erst noch putzen


----------



## zaskar76 (23. Juli 2004)

das 6061 alu ist auf jeden fall um einiges steifer und härter am hinterbau... gewicht u.s.w. weiss ich nicht, vielleicht findest du was bei www.mtb-kataloge.de .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy C. (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

habe ein GT Avalange `94 und hatte damals auch kein Geld für ein Zaskar.
Das bike ist jetzt bald 10 Jahre alt, aber immer noch geil. 

Der Unterschied zwischen Avalange und Zaskar war damals die Alulegierung.
Avalange 7000 Alu und Zaskar 6000 Alu. Bei dem Gewicht muß ich leider passen, glaube aber das das Zaskar ca 500gr leichter war.

Die Rahmen waren optisch beide gleich, nur die Anlötteile für die Schaltzüge waren etwas anders. Bei meinem Avalange ist am Oberrohr,vor dem Sattelrohr, die Zugführung angenietet.Beim Zaskar war sie damals gelötet.


Hoffe ich konnte da etwas weiter helfen.

Mfg Speedy



P.S.  Mich würde mal interressieren, wieviele alte Avalange bei ebay als Zaskar
       verkauft wurden ?


----------



## GT-Man (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ein weiterer Unterschied ist das kürzere Oberrohr des Avalanche. Auf Zaskars sitzt Du immer etwas gestreckter.

Ich habe vor kurzem auch ein Avalanche LE Rahmen von 1996 gekauft. Dieser ist aus dem USA. Die Verlagerung der Fertigung (bis aufs Zaskar Team) wurde - so glaube ich - erst mit der Übernahme durch Pacific Bicycles (2001?) nach Taiwan verlegt.


----------



## thrillseeker (25. Juli 2004)

Auch die Modellgeschichte zeigt einen Unterschied: Während das Zaskar das erste GT mit Alu-Rahmen war, kam das Avalanche in den ersten Jahren als gut ausgestattetes CroMoly-Modell daher, und wurde erst ab 1993 (???) als "Avalanche AL" mit Alu-Rahmen und Deore LX-Gruppe angeboten.

NACHTRAG:
Der 1994er Katalog zeigt das Avalanche übrigens mit "ball burnished" Rahmen aus 7005er Aluminium und *geradem* hinterem Abschluß des Oberrohres.


----------

